# wall and floor for sound, help!!



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

OK fellas, I know that I have not been on in a while...but I need help again. I need to know the best approach for my wall and flooring....paint, hardwood I know is not the choice, so carpet??? If I do not paint....what to cover the wall with??? Any other suggestions are welcome....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Rakkasan Trooper said:


> OK fellas, I know that I have not been on in a while...but I need help again. I need to know the best approach for my wall and flooring....paint, hardwood I know is not the choice, so carpet??? If I do not paint....what to cover the wall with??? Any other suggestions are welcome....


What are you trying to achieve exactly, and what kind of room are you thinking of? dedicated?
For flooring, carpet is ideal with a thick pad.

For walls, it depends on what you're trying to do. Most people use treatments like panels of acoustical fiberglass for addressing reflections. It really depends on if you're trying to do a 7.1 HT setup, or 2 channel stereo.


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

I had to go with hardwood and paint...not the greatest for sound but I am on a limited budget at this point and it was thw most price effective route. It is a 7:1 system. I have about 10 panels of 4x8x2 inch thick fiberglass insulation panels left. My plan, frame and cover the panels and mount them on the wall....how many and where is my question. I have also thought about triangular bass traps in corners with the same fiberglass material. Help!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That should help. Ideally you would want to measure the room to figure out what frequencies are problematic for you, but if you aren't able to do that I think the general rule of thumb is to treat the first reflection points on the walls (and ceiling if possible). Then maybe place panels in corners or along walls that are particularly flat and bare. 

Actually, if you build a few panels, the best way to do it short of actually measuring with REW or something would be to just place the panels temporarily around the room and see what works best. If you have the space for it, making double-thick panels, even just for one or two spots, would help to treat different lower frequencies too.


----------

